# How do you organize your orchids? Or do you?



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 8, 2012)

How do you guys organize your orchids? Journals, scrapbooks, computer program, something on the Internet? Or do you organize them? I have a little book I write in, but I'd love to have a computer program that doesn't always require the Internet so I can add pictures, write dates, ect. Is there such a thing?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm just in the process of updating the Word document that I've always kept my orchid list in. Then I'm going to update my list in Orchidwiz. Damn, I'm organized.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a small MS-Access application, so I can connect photos to the individual plant infos! Jean


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm using a book. I print out photos and glue them in. I like have a hard copy.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 9, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> I have a small MS-Access application, so I can connect photos to the individual plant infos! Jean



Great idea Jean, maybe I will create one with forms and share it here.


----------



## terryros (Nov 9, 2012)

I use an application called Bento for my Mac based system which let me quickly design the database for my orchids, including the space to import the pictures. But, the big thing is that the database is on my home wireless network and I can have the application on my iPhone and iPad so I use these in the plant room and then just sync any changes and all my devices have the changes. When I am out at Orchids Limited, whether I have my phone or tablet, I have the whole collection with me, including photos. The database is not online for others to get to, but resides on my three devices.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## terryros (Nov 9, 2012)

I use an application called Bento on my Mac, iPhone, and iPad that let me quickly design a little database, including a photo field. Changes made on any device are then synched to the other devices. The database is then with me on my phone or tablet when I am out at Orchids Limited. You can sort the database by name, or group, etc.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey terryros,
Couldn't you have just use the "Contacts" app on the iphone to do this? Don't you have to pay for the Bento App?




terryros said:


> I use an application called Bento for my Mac based system which let me quickly design the database for my orchids, including the space to import the pictures. But, the big thing is that the database is on my home wireless network and I can have the application on my iPhone and iPad so I use these in the plant room and then just sync any changes and all my devices have the changes. When I am out at Orchids Limited, whether I have my phone or tablet, I have the whole collection with me, including photos. The database is not online for others to get to, but resides on my three devices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 9, 2012)

MS Excel and I have my growlist on my phone


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 9, 2012)

I found a system that I might try. It's called Cattleya-Log 4.0. They have a free trial. It's $49.95 for the real deal. http://www.systemesoftware.com/cattleyalog/index.html


----------



## nikv (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't organize my orchids in any way.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2012)

i used to have a list here on slippertalk, but then i never updated it.....


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 9, 2012)

My inventory resides on my laptop, not on a server in the 'cloud'. Simple Excel spreadsheet, though now I am using Open Office version of Excel. 

In theory, I could link from the spreadsheet to a Word doc with pictures, but I never bothered. I use multiple folders, in a tree hierarchy, to store photos. In many ways the photos are more useful than long written descriptions. 

A simple spreadsheet can be sorted on any column. My spreadsheet has columns for inventory number, Genus, species, parentage, clonal name, date purchased, source (who), source (how; seedling, division, meristem, etc), status (reserve, okay to sell, evaluate, needs to grow, etc); & final column for notes

Because I can sort on any column, I can find a quick list of things that might be ready to sell. 

Down side. Keeping an inventory current. Once you have enough orchids that you can't remember everything you need to know about your plant, you also have so many that you don't have time to keep an inventory current. 

But I try.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 9, 2012)

The inventory of my plants is now on Excel. The simpler, the better (for me)

I don't bother linking with pictures. When I want to find a picture of one of my plants, I search with Picasa, so all photos must bear the true name of the plant. Sometimes I must add a clone number to pic if I have serveral plants of one grex. 

I want my database to be very simple, so I don't keep a lot of records in it (I just write full names of the plant, date of purchase and grower name). For me it is the only way to update it easily because if it takes too much time, it can take a long time before I update the list. Unfortunatly, the inventory of my outdoor plants (mostly perennials) is now too long (more than 3200 taxons) to be updated quickly (I think about dead plants of some genus I grow in large quantity, like irises). But for ochids, it is still very easy!


----------



## terryros (Nov 9, 2012)

I used Excel previously, but I wanted to be able to work with my collection on a mobile device in the plant room, which is what led me to Bento. Yes, you have to pay for it but it isn't very expensive. I also like having the collection with all the info about each plant, including a picture, when I am at my favorite orchid greenhouse. But, the main advantage I find from when I used to do all the work on my computer in my office is that now I can do the work right when I am with the plant. I am not making notes and taking labels up to the office, hoping I remember to update things. If I took a laptop with an Excel workbook to the plant room you would have the same thing, but you wouldn't have it easily on your mobile device when you are out and about. Bento was just an easy way to build a database that looks pretty, imports the photo, and can synch with the mobile device.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2012)

I just have a list in MS Word, separated by genus or family. I also have folders full of orchid photos on my computer. The folders are alphabetical. The list in Word is just the genus, species or hybrid names, clonal names of any plant or parent, award if applicable, the name of the vendor and date of purchase -- these last two items I just started a year or so ago. I can access these lists on my iPhone.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 9, 2012)

I organize my orchids in my mind...which I seem to have lost. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2012)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I organize my orchids in my mind...which I seem to have lost.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk



:rollhappy:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 9, 2012)

ditto


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2012)

I used to use excel and paste the photos into cells, now i don't care, just get what looks/sounds interesting and try to grow it well. Of course you do end up with multiples if you forget what you already have.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 9, 2012)

I found a way that works better than any software or even a spreadsheet (for me at least). I'm using PowerPoint. On the first slide is a list of all my orchids. I have each orchid name linked to a slide on the PowerPoint that has a picture or two and some basic info. It's pretty easy and I'm going to put it or a backup on a flash drive.


----------



## keithrs (Nov 10, 2012)

I dont do anything to organize my collection. Its all in my head! When I go to a show, I pretty much know if I have it or not. If I buy one I have and don't won't and extra one then I'll trade it or sell it.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 11, 2012)

I know all the orchids I have and could probably telly you the parents and the parents' clonal names but I am keeping records of pollination, spike starting, new growth starting, bloom opening, bloom dropping, purchase date, price, vendor, ect. I also have my own number ID system. 'O#1' means orchid number one, the first orchid I got. 'O#7D1' means the first division from orchid number 7. 'O#3K1' means the first keiki off of orchid number three.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2012)

Un-imaginable!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 11, 2012)

My collection is small now but if (I mean when) it gets larger, this system could be helpful in some ways and complex in other ways.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 12, 2012)

I have an excel spread sheet that I have been using for years. It helps me keep track of when I got the orchid and who from, and I try to update it when I repot. But mostly I think I know most of my 100 plus orchids without using the spreadsheet.


----------



## chrismende (Nov 12, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> I just have a list in MS Word, separated by genus or family. I also have folders full of orchid photos on my computer. The folders are alphabetical. The list in Word is just the genus, species or hybrid names, clonal names of any plant or parent, award if applicable, the name of the vendor and date of purchase -- these last two items I just started a year or so ago. I can access these lists on my iPhone.



Dot, how do you access the MS Word lists on your iPhone?


----------



## chrismende (Nov 12, 2012)

*Using OrchidWiz*

I've started making a database in OrchidWiz but hate that I needed to buy a PC to run it and AQ!


----------



## chrismende (Nov 12, 2012)

Are you a professional comedienne?


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 12, 2012)

I keep info in a table in a word document. I only store the names, source and pot sizes. I buy a lot of flask, so I need to know how many compots and individual plants I have, so that I can manage my space. I also use the list so that I don't buy the same plants twice, which I have done on several occasions shopping without the list.

I also keep a folder with photos of first bloom seedlings that have some promise. I put a tag in the pot referencing the photo in the folder and I record information on the tag such as size of flower, number of flowers and length of flower spike. When it blooms the second time, I compare the current flower with the recorded information to decide if it is a keeper or not. No sense keeping plants that are almost nice each time they bloom. 

There is no one right way of keeping this information as different aspects of growing are important to different people. If I had more space, the number and size of pots wouldn't be as important. If I were a breeder, I would need more information regarding parents and sources. Also, time spent recording needless information is time not spent performing needed tasks such as repotting. It takes time to find the right balance.

Mike


----------



## bullsie (Nov 12, 2012)

On my computer I use Excel. I have a form I print off for every plant and keep a hard copy bound notebook. On my Excel sheet I have plant name and all pertinent info in a section at the bottom of the sheet. When I find a pic I print it to the top of the page. I have a secondary sheet that when they bloom I print it off with the actual pic I've taken added to the space I have designated and throw out the original sheet. 

I'm not especially computer literate and even better at losing things so the info on the computer suffices and the binder is big enough for me to find - and its red.


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 12, 2012)

I used MS Access, but somehow I am not so good in updating data. But lately I have found out that I am trying to buy species or sorts what I have already. It means that I should reactivate my database again.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 12, 2012)

Too many plants to bother with such a thing.....I keep track of plants by organization within the greenhouse by cross or genus. Populations of flask seedlings are kept together and properly tagged. Culls or poor performers are discarded when needed and room is made for those that do well. 
When I had fewer plants, I did try to document it in a computer program which superceded a written log.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 12, 2012)

In my head.

"The horrors!"

:rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 14, 2012)

I just keep in my head what is still alive, and the list gets shorter so it gets easier... If I end up having to move yet again, then it will get shorter still. .. though I do get surprised to find certain seedlings here and there that I thought were already gone

at one time I did have a sort of database list with the old appleworks program, but when things got really busy and I bought lots more plants, the record keeping ended up stopping. I used to keep old plant tags, and would be surprised to find that a plant that I was searching for was something that I had owned once at the very beginning and was long gone


----------



## quiltergal (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm using OrchidWiz journal. I don't have that many plants right now, so it's easy to keep up. I like that you can go back historically for as long as you've kept the journal and see when plants began spiking, when the began blooming, and when the bloom ended. I also can keep track of repotting, and it will make divisions for you in the database. Pictures can be attached to each plant in the journal. It's really pretty nifty. It even has a wishlist feature.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 14, 2012)

Since this thread started, I've entered over 500 orchids into OrchidWiz. It's really quite well organized, and can be exported into Excel. I like it!


----------



## Secundino (Feb 25, 2013)

Each plant is filed in a simple individual table, where I write all 'events', it gets continously longer as long the plant lives. One pic at top and some additional if necesary. All species are in one archive for the genus + all pics ever taken. All genera in one general archive called 'orchids'. Have another for 'bromeliads', and so on. 
Beside, all plants are listed in a table with nº, name, pic, flowering month(s), flowercount/dimensions and 'others' (that is where I bought it, and when, scent, etc.)

It's an easy system, no excel and no complications, has worked for me for years and some 300 plants. Plants that die are deleted in an extra archive, for if I want to look up some information and compare (has been VERY usefull to determine the reasons for rot! Different years, same seasons (mostly end of summer) = bad water quality!)...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2013)

Too ambitious for me.


----------



## DeafOrchidLover (Sep 6, 2014)

My hsuband makes homemade calendar monthly. I use it so I'd know when I did water, and fertilize, it helps me to keep track of it. I do have notebook, as date when I got as gift or bought. It's easier for me. I only have 4 orchids, of course, I have one Paphiopedium maudiae red  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2014)

4!?  you need more orchids! oke:


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 7, 2014)

I have no chance of#%*#¥#Error overlaod:evil:
Well, too ambigous. Try to repot when plants need it, and label when they miss the label and bloom so that I know what the h... It is. Little written material around in my greenhouse, so with space, but plenty of plants......Ugh!


----------



## eteson (Sep 8, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Too ambitious for me.



the same here


----------



## Ray (Sep 9, 2014)

I try to avoid letting my orchids get organized. I had a plant try to get my entire collection to join IBEG (International Brotherhood of Endangered Genera), but I was fortunate to trade it away before the vote.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ray said:


> I try to avoid letting my orchids get organized. I had a plant try to get my entire collection to join IBEG (International Brotherhood of Endangered Genera), but I was fortunate to trade it away before the vote.



Too funny. Reminds me why I love this forum!


----------

